

Jezebel on Snowden's girlfriend  - gonzo
http://jezebel.com/nsa-leakers-romantic-life-reads-like-escapist-fan-fict-512585576
Jezebel reports on Edward Snowden&#x27;s &quot;dancer&quot; girlfriend, or at least her blog and social media stream(s).
======
LoganCale
> It's bullshit to focus on Snowden's personal life instead of the real
> bullshit he exposed.

…in an article about Snowden's personal life.

~~~
sp332
The article can't really argue that his girlfriend is interesting or at least
entertaining. It ends by saying, it's ok to enjoy this but don't forget what's
really going on.

